# Sildenafil Citrate Review IMR



## s2h (Oct 25, 2014)

I was able to research some Sildenafil Citrate(Viagra) by IronMag Research recently...like my review on Tadalafil(Cialis) by IMR there was no doubt about its ability to make things work..

Research showed a increase in a vascular sense all over the body more so then its counter part Tadalafil..

25mg was researched first with decent results in performance...but 50mg seemed to be the way to go for peak results..30-45 minutes after sampling things were kicking in quickly..research showed no long term erection issues at 25 or 50mg..

I will say if your picking one to tackle BPH along with getting a stiffy...Tadalafil seems to be a better choice in my research but Sildenafil rises to the occasion much quicker..

side note: Sildenafil was researched by my female helper




 at 40mg 30-45 minutes prior to activity...arousal was very high with increased sensitivity...climax was much more intense and overall well being of the experience was beyond her expectations...

positives: shipping was fast (3 days) and suspension of solution was very even and required minimum mixing to none

negative: only one...it tastes horrible(PEG maybe?)..has that paint thinner taste but nothing that some toothpaste and a bj couldn't fix


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback brother!


----------



## Bucks10 (Oct 25, 2014)

Been waiting for this to come out.


----------

